# Vr6 Turbo Target Air Fuel Ratio's / Ignition?



## 16V4LIFE (Sep 29, 2004)

What kind of A/F tables are you guys running on well tuned VRT's? Gonna be running 15-20 PSI on a VRT here pretty soon, and am curious what kind of AFR's you guys were achieving at what boost levels/RPM. An Ignition table would hurt to look at either. Any pictures of tuning tables showing AFR/Timing based on RPM and MAP (Vac/Boost) would be nice. This particular application will be MS, but any tables generated from datalogs would be helpfull!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Vr6 Turbo Target Air Fuel Ratio's / Ignition? (16V4LIFE)*

I'd shoot for the low 11's under full boost on that application. Dial that back to around 12.5:1 at 100 kPa, and have it cruise at 14.7:1 or leaner.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: Vr6 Turbo Target Air Fuel Ratio's / Ignition? ([email protected])*

Mid-high 11 AFRs above 10psi, high 11-low 12s below that.
As for timing, I'd keep it between 16-20* at 15-20psi. They like to detonate in the mid-range just as you get into full boost, you can add a bit more timing in the higher RPM. What gas are you gonna be running?
Use your ears as knock sensors, and if you're on the dyno you can see what works best regarding timing especially.


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

That's too rich imo, certainly 12.5 @ atmospheric.
Personally I'd go with something like this. 
10 kpa - 22
20 kap - 20
30 kpa - 15
40 kpa - 14.7
50 kpa - 14.5
60 kpa - 14.3
70 kpa - 14.1
80 kpa - 14
90 kpa - 13.8
100 kpa - 13.5
120 kpa - 12.8
140 kpa - 12.5
160 kpa - 12.5
180 kpa - 12.3
200 kpa - 12
220 kpa - 11.8
240 kpa - 11.5
Depending on what exhaust valves you're using, you might want to add a touch more fuel right at the top end to keep the valves cool, but too rich on boost robs power, rather than making it.
Cruise will be 40 - 50kpa and where you'll be 90% of the time. A healthy motor will vac at 10 kpa on over run, so cut the fuel right down. Small enough injector duties will actually turn off the injectors, which is good if your good gas mileage.
If you want pops and bangs on overrun, make column 1 in your timing table 1 degree and add a touch more fuel in column 1 of your fuel table and it spit and fart like a good un.....


_Modified by kevhayward at 9:04 AM 12-9-2008_


----------



## 400s (Jul 11, 2018)

bringing this post back from the dead 10 years later 

I take it 16-20 degrees is at peak rpm.... What timing are people running at peak torque? between 4* and 6* on pump gas?


----------

